# New Buildings



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Built two new buildings. A railroad car shop and a house. The farm has been there quite a long time.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I like 'em, particularly the white/red one.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

They look like real buildings to me. Great job.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Ron. Must be in the depression, no one has good paint on your layout! They po' folk? LOL


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like Ks during the great dust bowel. Nice touch. Later RJD


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very realistic looking buildings Ron, nice work!


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, great buildings. They look real. You need to share your technique here. Doug


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice work, I especially like the old house. Reminds me of a lot places I've seen. 

BTW, where are you located? Judging from the plants and scenery, I'm guessing maybe Owens Valley?


----------

